# added to my ever growing farm-zoo :)



## planetjenessa (Dec 7, 2011)

Im so excited to share, for me and my boyfriends one year anniversary that just passed this weekend, He surprised me with ... ... (drum roll please)
A Guinea PIG(s)!!!!
ok, well not really surprised me, but to my surprise he said, yes.

I got a call about 3 months ago, my niece - crying, asking me "auntie how many animals do you have?" i told her, then she went on saying that her dad, is moving in with room mates who wouldn't let him bring the Guinea pig to the new home.
My niece asked if i "could keep him" 
i told her i would think about it.... ... 
within the 3 months, ive done my research, i asked my questions, joined Guinea pig forums, i hauled all items needed for owning a new animal. I also, rearranged my house. 

since i felt good enough, knowing everything i needed to know, not rushing everything, i called her up and said "YES i will keep you guniea pig"
It felt good, i feel like i "rescued" him, i know her piggy will be going to a spoiled house full of animals, and attention. 

On Sunday i met up with her dad, and i finally got the piggy!!! 
he was alone, scared because of the drive to his new for-ever home, he didnt have much in his tiny cage, but food & a hidey house, he also never ate a veggie in his whole life!!!! 
don't get me wrong, HE WAS WELL token care of, but my niece dose not live with her dad... so who knows "how much" he was token care of.

I notice in his cage he didnt have a water bottle, we had a long drive home so i knew i needed to make a stop at my local pet shop to get a water bottle, 
AND GUESS WHAT... i seen a baby g.pig....and i got him as well.

So now i officially have 2 g.pigs, one is 9 months old, the other is 2-3 months old, both males. 
they officially bonded, the vet said both are really healthy, i got so much veggies and soon, once my boyfriend helps me move the big t.v i will be buliding a cage.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Haha, congrats! It's always exciting getting a new pet  I've never had guinea pigs, but I want a skinny pig (a hairless guinea pig) more than anything. Some day when time and money is right, I'm getting myself a skinny pig!


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

If you have ratties (which I think you do) don't put the pig in the same room as the rats because the hay will give them respitary infections. My friend has her mouse, rats and hamsters in with the pigs and now they all have respitary infections because of the hay etc, so just make sure you have them in separate rooms  but otherwise good luck with your pig  I'm sure your excited and that it will be treated really well! 


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Can't wait to see pics! I love guinea-pigs and I too would love to have a hairless one! They look so cute!


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

How does hay lead to respiratory infections?My gerbil (who has hay in his aquarium) is at the other end of the room from the rats.


----------

